# Remote coding jobs.



## Neha Bhat (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi, Neha here, could anyone tell me, if there are remote medical coding jobs available in India.


----------



## kcdangarwala (Dec 27, 2018)

*Same looking remote job in India.*

Did u find any? Can you share you email so we can be in touch.
My *email is kcdangarwala@gmail.com *



I m khyati Dangarwala.
I m CPC holder n having 5 yr experience in remote HCc, outpatient ,EM from USA. 
Well I just moved to Bombay, India.
Do u know anybody who help me to find job ( remote, usbased, indiabased)

I got ur reference from AAPC forum site.
Or share any contact if u know .
Thank you
Khyati Dangarwala.


----------



## Christine72 (Feb 5, 2019)

Look at Meddata and/or Ajuba. They are part of Meramed. My company has outsourced our coding to India which unfortunately has left a lot of coders in the US looking for jobs due to lay off's.


----------

